# Take a moment and hug your children, no matter how old/big they are.



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

I would like to make mention of the tragedy that occured today in Conneticut. Please pray for those who have lost loved ones, that their families may be able to find solace and peace as time goes by.

Most importantly, hug your kids, young or old, small or tall, just give them a hug and tell them how much you love them.

Call your parents, grand-parents, or anyone else in your life that you have feelings for. Take a moment, for moments are fleeting, and once gone, we cannot get them back.

Pray, that we, as a community, can come together and make our world a better place to be.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hear hear. well said.


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 15, 2012)

I just don't think there are words to describe the pain and grief that the families are just beginning to experience. What a senseless tragedy.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Amen to that.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Well said Cast. Prayers to all.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

This tragedy has reached us up here in Canada. We too share in the pain of those who have lost their loved ones.


----------

